# Torn Between FWD or Quattro



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I am torn between a FWD sline or Quattro sline?

I currently have a FWD mk2 TFSi, but not sure if I would benifit from quattro?

Regards


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I would always choose quattro myself although having had one its easy for me to say that.

My Mk2 was quattro and I moved onto an A5 cab that was FWD. Immediately could tell a difference and regretted it. 6 months later, I traded that in (last week) for an A5 quattro coupe.

As I say, its easy for me to say that with being used to quattro but personally I don't think I'd go for an Audi without it now. My Mk3 will be quattro when I order in 18 months or so.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quattro or you will defo regret it....trust me!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am off the opinion that all performance Audis must be quattro, it is part of the Audi DNA.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Definitely Quattro - it transforms the way the car puts the power down and handles. You'll find a massive difference with snow and ice.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Not to mention 0.7 sec 0-60 boost! :wink:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

quattro is a must have option in my opinion.
Even if it does not snow in your area, I am sure you drive on a lot of wet roads.
Looks like the TT will only come to North America with quattro, and I am glad for it.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> I am torn between a FWD sline or Quattro sline?
> I currently have a FWD mk2 TFSi, but not sure if I would benifit from quattro?
> Regards


There are some things you are better gathering in real life, from a test drive, to form your own opinion.
This is one of them!


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Tricky one I think.
Having owned both fwd and Quattro mk2s both have their advantages and disadvantages.
Theirs no denying that Quattro has awesome traction however at the cost of nimbleness. You can really feel the extra weight and I feel it makes the car less hot hatch feeling.
Fwd once on the move also seems to accelerate better, less weight and mechanics to battle.

Now that I don't blast around country lanes anymore and tend to plod along I will always choose Quattro for the quattro traction as the grip off the line I would miss.
Yes you can adopt to combat the initial fwd wheelspin, but for me it's not something I want to do. If the mk3 had the fancy electro mechanical lsd of the golf gti pp that would make things even harder to decide....

Only way to tell is a test drive.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

mister.c. said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


There are no demostrators either FWD or Quattro at the moment?  But want to order for March delivery?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

jont122 said:


> mister.c. said:
> 
> 
> > jont122 said:
> ...


I've had a Mk1 quattro and a Mk2 FWD. To be totally honest, for maybe 95% of the time the only difference is the little badge that says "quattro" and of course the extra weight. But, for improved traction, particulary in the poorer weather and for reliable grip from a standing start, the quattro is the old danglies. The thing with quattro is, whatever the stated 0 - 60 is, the "q" will do it. Other cars rely on the road being dry etc.

Plus as others have said, it's hard to resist the fact that a sporting Audi really should be a quattro. Not saying the FWD is bad, it's not, I loved mine. But the truth is there was no 2.0l option with quattro when I bought mine and I did not want the full fat V6.

On an aside, I'm seriously close to making a decsion over my next car, all 3 main contenders have 4WD in their amoury.

Just saying


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> mister.c. said:
> 
> 
> > jont122 said:
> ...


I would hope there is a Mk2 with quattro you could take out for a test drive, that you could compare and contrast? Or test drive another car with 4WD like the Golf R or another Audi? Wont be exactly the same as the MK3 but will allow you to get some kind of informed understanding of what you would be buying or not buying.

Otherwise, one option would be to default to the if you are unsure, then its probably not for you. Perhaps its not worth the extra cash if you are even thinking about it. Or if you can afford it, then why not....

Personally I think its like S tronic. If you are not 100% one way or the other then only by trying it out for a period of time (not necessarily in the exact car you would be getting) can you make your own informed mind up.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I Have tried a New Golf R with DSG and a Golf GTi with DSG, and to be honest the GTi seemed more involving and eager? Although the R seemed more planted, with linear power. Some nice things with the DSG, But I still like to change gear myself?

SO there lies the problem the TT at the present comes only in FWD manual, or Quattro S tronic


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Driving FWD performance cars is akin to tying one hand behind your back whilst trying to play golf - it just aint going to be a great experience. Once you get over 200 to 250bhp, 4WD or RWD thank you very much... I'm pretty surprised Audi even offers a manual option on S series cars these days. No RS cars are manuals any more to the best of my knowledge. Most of their range now are double clutch only. Manual gearboxes in performance cars are a thing of the past these days. Sad I know, but true. Every time I drive a manual I feel like a caveman :lol:


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I Have tried a New Golf R with DSG and a Golf GTi with DSG, and to be honest the GTi seemed more involving and eager? Although the R seemed more planted, with linear power. Some nice things with the DSG, But I still like to change gear myself?
> 
> SO there lies the problem the TT at the present comes only in FWD manual, or Quattro S tronic


Go on then, treat yourself. S Tronic and Quattro it is then!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am torn between a FWD sline or Quattro sline?
> 
> ...


Get the quattro... you won't regret it. Once you try quattro, you can never go back...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

No one has driven the Mk3 FWD, but theres one thing you can be sure of, it will understeer and then some. Its all in the Audi DNA as they say.

The Quattros understeer, but if the new platform and the handling of the Golf R, and its Haldex incarnation are anything to go by, and if you enjoy driving the Quattro is your only option.

If your car is a A to B tool and a shopping wagon, then save the dosh and buy FWD.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have finally ordered a Sline Quattro in Tango Red, with Comfort pack and Technology Pack.

Should be delivered March 2015. Unfortunately no discount?

Regards


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on the order. S Line quattro in Tango is a very good choice I think.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Have finally ordered a Sline Quattro in Tango Red, with Comfort pack and Technology Pack.
> 
> ...


that would be my choice also....if I could afford one !
shall hang about for a long while, waiting on some discounts.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> Have finally ordered a Sline Quattro in Tango Red, with Comfort pack and Technology Pack.
> Should be delivered March 2015. Unfortunately no discount?
> Regards


Good work sir, I've been reading on here for a while your deliberations. Sounds an excellent choice. 
4 months sounds a promisingly short time, and whilst you mention no discount you're clearly happy with what you got, so that's all that matters.

Did they give you a good part exchange? I recall you had variable offers. And a good pxin itself might represent a decent discount.


----------

